#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Εργοταξιάρχης ΑΠΕ στην Αττική

## HRStrategy

*Εργοταξιάρχης ΑΠΕ στην Αττική*
Ενεργειακή εταιρία της Αθήνας ζητά να προλάβει μόνιμα * Μηχανικό Εργοταξιάρχη ΑΠΕ*.
*Προφίλ των υποψηφίων*
Οι κατάλληλοι υποψήφιοι θα πρέπει να είναι απόφοιτοι ΑΕΙ/ΑΤΕΙ Πολιτικών / Μηχανολόγων / Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών με άριστη γνώση Αγγλικών, άδεια οδήγησης αυτοκινήτου καθώς και:
Εμπειρία σε εργοτάξια κατασκευής φωτοβολταϊκών και λοιπών ενεργειακών έργων (βιοκαύσιμα, υδροηλεκτρικά, ανεμογεννήτριες)
Ικανοί να διοικούν το προσωπικό των εργοταξίων.
Να διαθέτουν προϋπηρεσία 2 ετών στην εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού ΑΠΕ.
Να μετακινούνται εντός Αττικής για τις ανάγκες συντήρησης και επίβλεψης των ενεργειακών έργων της εταιρίας.

*Η εταιρία προσφέρει*
Μόνιμη εργασία στα πλαίσια ενός σύγχρονου και καλά οργανωμένου επιχειρησιακού οργανισμού.
Ανταγωνιστικές αποδοχές.
Ευκαιρίες επαγγελματικής εξέλιξης.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr 
*Hrstrategy Human Resources* *:* εταιρία συμβούλων απασχόλησης, για τις ανάγκες των επιχειρήσεων σε επαγγελματίες και επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων αιχμής.

----------

